# Wo ist slick?

## xraver

Ja wo ist er denn? Bin der Meinung das er früher mal mehr hier zu Gengent war. Oder hab ich was verpasst?

----------

## Finswimmer

Der gammelt im Second Life rum

----------

## SkaaliaN

geht das denn unter gentoo ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Scup wrote:*   

> geht das denn unter gentoo ???  

 

Ich glaube schon, sonst würde sich Slick gleich doppelt strafbar machen....

Edith fand grad: http://secondlife.com/corporate/sysreqs.php

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..kostet soweit ich weiß doch sowieso Geld!? Also es gibt schönere Dinge arm zu werden

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..kostet soweit ich weiß doch sowieso Geld!? Also es gibt schönere Dinge arm zu werden

 

Das wollte ich nämlich auch wissen. Der Basis Account mit dem man nur rumlaufen kann ist frei.

Wenn man Land haben will und den Häusle bauen und so, dann kostet es $9,99 pro Monat.

Ich glaub ich installier das heute abend mal und such den Slick...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich glaub ich installier das heute abend mal und such den Slick... 

 

Tu es nicht.Dann wirst auch Du eine verlorene Seele sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich glaub ich installier das heute abend mal und such den Slick...  Tu es nicht.Dann wirst auch Du eine verlorene Seele sein. 

 Oder Du outest Dich als an Kunst Interessierter mit zuwenig Zeit, um durch die Republik zu fahren (originalgetreue Kopie der Gemäldegalerie Alte Meister Dresden).  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ja wo isser denn? Na zumindest liest er noch das Forum relativ regelmäßig, um sich jetzt über diesen Thread zu ergötzen. Kann den nicht mal jemand sticky setzen?   :Very Happy: 

Ihr Lieben, ich hatte lange überlegt ob ich mal was dazu sage das ich momentan recht selten hier bin, oder besser nicht. Ich hatte mich für besser nicht entschieden. Keine Ahnung wie lange euch meine blöden Sprüche und sinnfreien Beiträge noch erspart blieben.

Ich habe da aktuell meine Erfüllung gefunden, was für Außenstehende meist schlecht nachvollziehbar ist. Gern gebe ich mal einen Tour *Finswimmer angrinst* und zeige/erkläre so ein paar Dinge. Meinen SL Namen gibt es auf nette, persönliche Nachfrage, allerdings unter Auflage der Geheimhaltung.   :Twisted Evil: 

Ja, es läuft unter Gentoo. Recht gut sogar bis auf Voice Chat, allerdings war es das einzige Game was es bisher geschafft hat mich mal wieder Windows zu installieren. *duck und rennt*

Wer sich ernsthaft für SL interessiert und auch Zeit dafür hat möge sich bei mir melden. Es ist weit mehr als ein Spiel. Ich könnte jetzt auch kurz auf die Basics eingehen, würde aber zu sehr OT.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das wollte ich nämlich auch wissen. Der Basis Account mit dem man nur rumlaufen kann ist frei.
> 
> Wenn man Land haben will und den Häusle bauen und so, dann kostet es $9,99 pro Monat.

 

Edith flüsterte gerade noch: Nein, es kostet nur Geld wenn man welches ausgeben möchte. Auch Landerwerb ist ohne "echtem Bezahlaccount" möglich, kostenlos natürlich nicht.Last edited by slick on Tue Sep 18, 2007 11:58 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## slick

-- bitte löschen --

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... meine blöden Sprüche und sinnfreien Beiträge ...

 

Och, gerade die vermisse ich doch so  :Wink: .

Ich frag mich was an SL so interessant ist, sogar so interessant das man alles andere vergisst  :Wink: .

Oder baust du etwa in Sl eine Gentoo-Gemeinschaft auf?

Ich hatte einmal SL drauf, hab die Augen verdreht und habs schnell wieder gelöscht. 

Interessantes Konzept, aber muesste OpenSource sein.

----------

## slick

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich frag mich was an SL so interessant ist, sogar so interessant das man alles andere vergisst .
> 
> [...]Ich hatte einmal SL drauf, hab die Augen verdreht und habs schnell wieder gelöscht. 

 

Dann kannst du es nicht wissen.   :Razz:  Die Grafik ist nicht das entscheidende.

 *Quote:*   

> Oder baust du etwa in Sl eine Gentoo-Gemeinschaft auf?

 

Gibt es schon, allerdings weniger aktiv. Aber es gibt einiges an OSS Gemeinschaften ingame.

 *Quote:*   

> Interessantes Konzept, aber muesste OpenSource sein.

 

Der Client ist es, Server langfristig in Planung.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Oder Du outest Dich als an Kunst Interessierter mit zuwenig Zeit, um durch die Republik zu fahren 

 

Oder als Achitekturbegeisterter. Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt.

----------

## misterjack

Es ist und bleibt Realitätsflucht  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Es ist und bleibt Realitätsflucht 

 

Genauso sehe ich es auch. Sehe das eher problematisch als wünschenswert. Sowas kann dann auch mal zur Sucht werden...

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Es ist und bleibt Realitätsflucht 

 

Wie eigentlich mit allen Computerspielen...

Deutet meiner Meinung nach auf einen ziemlichen Missstand in der Arbeitswelt hin, wenn so viele es für nötig erachten, den realen Umständen ihres Lebens zu entfliehen um sich in virtuellen Dimensionen ein zweites Standbein oder einfach nur eine andere Rolle zu errichten.

Wenn bei dem Betroffenen kein erhöhtes Suchtpotential besteht hat das mit sicherheit etwas erholsames. Wenn man aber den Prozentsatz an Rauchern und Alkoholikern anschaut, sieht das schwarz aus...

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Kürzlich gefunden auf Monstrolpolis.org:

KLICK

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich finds sehr schade um Slick. Er war ein guter, freundlicher Forumsupporter. Würde es cool finden, wenn er sich diesem auch wieder mehr zuwenden würde. Ich weiß aber wie es ist...ich habe lange WoW gespielt...! Ich spiele es auch jetzt noch. Allerdings nicht mehr so oft wie früher.

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Also ich finds sehr schade um Slick. Er war ein guter, freundlicher Forumsupporter. 

 

Noch bin ich nicht tot, aber danke der Blumen   :Laughing:   Komme sicher irgendwann voll wieder, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wobei ich muß zugeben muss ein "Spiel" wie SL habe ich bewußt gesucht. Normales einprügeln auf Monster ist mir nichts, ich brauchte etwas was mich fordert. Und das tut es manchmal mehr als mir lieb ist. Und es macht süchtig, definitiv und ich muß auch sagen im Moment möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. Ich denke nicht das ich es weiter verteidigen muss, jeder der mal länger gespielt hat kann es sicher verstehen, nur SL ist noch "schlimmer" wenn man richtig dabei ist und ich sage besser nicht wieviele Stunden ich am Tag ingame bin.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Also ich finds sehr schade um Slick. Er war ein guter, freundlicher Forumsupporter.  
> 
> Noch bin ich nicht tot, aber danke der Blumen   

 

ist mir schon erst gemeint..auch wenn du nie meinen nick ändern wolltest *Schimpf*  :Wink:  Also ich habe WoW um 180 (nach der Arbeit) angefangen und um 01:00 Uhr oder so aufgehört. Am WE manchmal auch so 14 Stunden am Stück. Das würde ich niemehr machen

----------

## xraver

Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich MMOG nicht mehr mag.

Sie machen süchtig und fressen unheimlich viel Zeit.

Früher habe ich gerne mal in diese Art von Spielen reingeschaut.

Heute weigere ich mich, denn wenn sie einen Gefangen haben dann ziehen sie sehr Viel Zeit und heute sogar Geld weg.

Und diese Spiele weisen viele Elemente auf die einen einfach zwingen viel Zeit zu investieren - wenn denn das Game noch Spaß machen soll.

Inwieweit das auf SL zutrifft kann ich nicht sagen. Aber auch hier wird es hier und da einige Fallen geben.

slick, aber du hast Recht. Du musst deine Abwenseheit hier nicht verteidigen. Wir vermissen dich eben nur  :Wink: .

Solange es dir Spaß macht - warum nicht.

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Es ist und bleibt Realitätsflucht  
> 
> Wie eigentlich mit allen Computerspielen...
> 
> Deutet meiner Meinung nach auf einen ziemlichen Missstand in der Arbeitswelt hin, wenn so viele es für nötig erachten, den realen Umständen ihres Lebens zu entfliehen um sich in virtuellen Dimensionen ein zweites Standbein oder einfach nur eine andere Rolle zu errichten.
> ...

 

Naja, kommt drauf an. Mal 1-2h zum Entspannen zocken hin und wieder würde ich nicht als Realitätsflucht ansehen  :Smile: 

Aber ansonsten hast du Recht, es kommt imo auch erschwerend hinzu, dass die Pflege sozialer Kontakte schieriger ist als die virtueller  :Smile:  Man muss raus aus seiner Wohnung, aktiv werden. Sich mit Leuten aus dem Internet abgeben ist einfacher und man ist offener gegenüber neuen virtuellen Kontakten. Darin seh ich das Suchtpotenzial der Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Gemeinschaftsspiele (MMOG).

Btw, habe mal Travian gezockt, ein halbes Jahr lang. Richtig mit eigener Allianz, die mein Cousin und ich geführt haben. Ich kenne das  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

(P&P-RPG | LARP) > MMORPG ^^ --- man hat denn wenigstens noch Kontakte ;P

----------

## treor

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> (P&P-RPG | LARP) > MMORPG ^^ --- man hat denn wenigstens noch Kontakte ;P

 

und man hat nen grund als erwachsener im wald zu spielen, sich total zu verdrecken, sich mit anderen "prügeln" und den ganzen abend über zu saufen und gegrilltes fleisch zu essen   :Very Happy: 

was will man mehr?

----------

## manuels

Soviel zum Thema Secound Life. Hab gestern abend leider Zapp verpasst.   :Sad: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Soviel zum Thema Secound Life. Hab gestern abend leider Zapp verpasst.  

 

Sowas passiert mit World in Conflict (Release ist morgen;-)) nicht^^

----------

## Erdie

Läuft das Spiel unter wine? Ich spiele momentan www.eternal-lands.com und erste Anzeichen von Sucht sind schon erkennbar. Ist  SL noch schlimmer? Zum Glück ist meine Frau ebenfalls bei EL aktiv, was die Sache für mich einfacher macht.

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4638218.html#4638218 wrote:*   

> Ps.: SLIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK du bist ja wieder da 

 

Nö! Aber ich schau ab und an mal heimlich vorbei und wenn mir was ins Auge sticht pack ich mal die Mod-Keule aus, um mich in Erinnerung zu rufen  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Frohe Weihnachten Slick und ein frohes neues Jahr :)

Ostern wünsch ich jetzt nicht weil das bringt vielleicht Unglück und evtl. kommst ja doch nochmal her. *g*

Spiel nicht zuviel Second Life ;) Oh und wenn dann mach da doch einen Linux-Gentoo-Shop auf. Es ist ja heutzutage wichtig Überall vertreten zu sein..

Grüße Chris

----------

## xraver

Ich glaube, SL hat ihn komplett verschluckt. War ja von MMORG´s nicht anders zu erwarten.

Schade, nun muss man sich nur noch mit einen aktiven MOD rumplagen - nich wahr Think4UrS11?  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Wie auch immer.

Frohe Weihnacht euch allen - auch dem guten slick.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Schade, nun muss man sich nur noch mit einen aktiven MOD rumplagen - nich wahr Think4UrS11?

 

Mod stimmt aber vergeßt mir mal den Earthwings nicht, der arbeitet auch noch gelegentlich was  :Wink: 

Außerdem sind die meisten ja brav - ihr braucht nicht mehr so viel Aufsicht wie früher   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dertobi123

Früher war halt alles besser   :Cool: 

----------

## schachti

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Schade, nun muss man sich nur noch mit einen aktiven MOD rumplagen - nich wahr Think4UrS11?  

 

Was heißt rumplagen, er ist doch weitestgehend stubenrein.   :Razz: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Schade, nun muss man sich nur noch mit einen aktiven MOD rumplagen - nich wahr Think4UrS11? 
> 
> Mod stimmt aber vergeßt mir mal den Earthwings nicht, der arbeitet auch noch gelegentlich was 
> 
> Außerdem sind die meisten ja brav - ihr braucht nicht mehr so viel Aufsicht wie früher  

 

Eine Erwähnung in der ComputerBILD oder so, und das Forum versinkt im Chaos...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   Schade, nun muss man sich nur noch mit einen aktiven MOD rumplagen - nich wahr Think4UrS11? 
> 
> Mod stimmt aber vergeßt mir mal den Earthwings nicht, der arbeitet auch noch gelegentlich was 
> 
> Außerdem sind die meisten ja brav - ihr braucht nicht mehr so viel Aufsicht wie früher   
> ...

 

Ich poste mal nen paar Querlinks im heise.de Forum  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Eine Erwähnung in der ComputerBILD oder so, und das Forum versinkt im Chaos... Ich poste mal nen paar Querlinks im heise.de Forum 

 

Möchte da jemand Mod werden und mithelfen?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Eine Erwähnung in der ComputerBILD oder so, und das Forum versinkt im Chaos... Ich poste mal nen paar Querlinks im heise.de Forum  
> 
> Möchte da jemand Mod werden und mithelfen?  

 

Wenn du schon so fragst...  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Eine Erwähnung in der ComputerBILD oder so, und das Forum versinkt im Chaos... Ich poste mal nen paar Querlinks im heise.de Forum  
> 
> Möchte da jemand Mod werden und mithelfen?   
> 
> Wenn du schon so fragst... 

 

Ich auch willl! Bittte bitte bitte!

----------

## xraver

Gibt es eigentlich irgend einen Weg/Richtlinie um  Moderator zu werden?

Einer andere Usergruppe anzugehören, etwas unter dem Nick stehen zu haben ....ja das währ ein Weihnachtstraum  :Smile: .

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Möchte da jemand Mod werden und mithelfen?   Wenn du schon so fragst...  Ich auch willl! Bittte bitte bitte!

 

tssss, weniger Rechte um noch ungenierter slacken zu können? Als ob Admin nicht eh schon gleichbedeutend mit Slacker wäre  :Twisted Evil: 

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich irgend einen Weg/Richtlinie um  Moderator zu werden?

 

Eigentlich nur einen - dem vorhandenen Team auffallen (positiv natürlich).

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xraver wrote:*   Gibt es eigentlich irgend einen Weg/Richtlinie um  Moderator zu werden? 
> 
> Eigentlich nur einen - dem vorhandenen Team auffallen (positiv natürlich).

 

... indem man des öfteren Foren-Benutzer des Monats wird...   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

och da haben wir viel bessere Spezies hier - "Tanja", "bitte löschen" und Co.  :Wink: 

und ja wir bewegen uns bereits in [OT]-Gewässern.

----------

## amne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> und ja wir bewegen uns bereits in [OT]-Gewässern.

 

BITTE SOFORT ZUM THEMA ZURÜCKKEHREN ODER ES GIBT KEINE WEIHNACHTSGESCHENKE!!!11111einself

----------

## Finswimmer

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   und ja wir bewegen uns bereits in [OT]-Gewässern. 
> 
> BITTE SOFORT ZUM THEMA ZURÜCKKEHREN ODER ES GIBT KEINE WEIHNACHTSGESCHENKE!!!11111einself

 

Zurückrudern würde es besser treffen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

*ruder*

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> *ruder*

 

 :Shocked:  *im Kalender ankreuz*

Das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen ist ja klar aber das ein Admin mal rudert statt nur wie üblich zu angeln das ist neu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## amne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   *ruder* 
> 
>  *im Kalender ankreuz*
> 
> Das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen ist ja klar aber das ein Admin mal rudert statt nur wie üblich zu angeln das ist neu  

 

Jetzt wissen wir endlich was am 24. 12. gefeiert wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *amne wrote:*   *ruder* 
> 
>  *im Kalender ankreuz*
> 
> Das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen ist ja klar aber das ein Admin mal rudert statt nur wie üblich zu angeln das ist neu   
> ...

 

Der Sieg der Foren-Moderatoren über den Site-Admin Amne bei der ersten Deutschen Online-Ruderregatta, da sich Amne in der Richtung geirrt hatte? (Was sehr nett ist von Amne, da es einem Admin leicht möglich ist die eigene Richtung als die korrekte zu definieren  :Wink: )

----------

## slick

Ich gebe hiermit meinen Abschied als Moderator bekannt und bitte um Aberkennung des Status (und Verleihung entsprechender Urkunden, Ehrenmedaillien, Sachpreise und Schlüsselübergabe der versprochenen Villa, die mit den Playmates  :Wink: )

Das macht Platz und sorgt für Klarheit. Ich behalte mir vor evt. zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt wiederzukehren, sofern man mich läßt, denn es war sehr schön mit euch hier und hat Spaß gemacht. Macht euch keine Sorgen, ich lese immer mal mit und poste mal, nur zum aktiven Moderieren fehlt es mir an Zeit. Danke euch allen, denn was will man moderieren wenn es keine aktiven und hilfsbereiten User gibt.

Wie ihr ja wißt, habe ich persönliche Gründen warum dies so ist. Aber das zu erläutern würde Seiten füllen, evt. auf Unverständnis stoßen und gehört hier auch nicht hierher.

Unklar ist momentan der Sachstand Gentoo Summer Camp (2008). Ich denke nicht das ich es schaffe da was zu organisieren, würde es aber schade finden wenn es durch meinen "Abgang" aufhört stattzufinden. Vielleicht kann ja Inte was dazu sagen oder es sich unter den Nagel reißen  :Wink: 

Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß ... ich sage nicht Tschüss, sondern: 

Bis dann, wir lesen uns.

slick

</offizieller Akt>

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das macht Platz und sorgt für Klarheit. Ich behalte mir vor evt. zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt wiederzukehren, sofern man mich läßt, denn es war sehr schön mit euch hier und hat Spaß gemacht. Macht euch keine Sorgen, ich lese immer mal mit und poste mal, nur zum aktiven Moderieren fehlt es mir an Zeit. Danke euch allen ...

 Wir verlieren zwar einen Mod, gewinnen aber einen User auf dessen Rat man sicherlich bauen kann. Du wirst ja kein Einsiedler.  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Unklar ist momentan der Sachstand Gentoo Summer Camp (2008). Ich denke nicht das ich es schaffe da was zu organisieren, würde es aber schade finden wenn es durch meinen "Abgang" aufhört stattzufinden. Vielleicht kann ja Inte was dazu sagen oder es sich unter den Nagel reißen 

 Wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln! Zum einen werden die Rufe, ein Camp südlich des Mains veranstalten immer lauter (Der passende "Wünsch Dir was"-Thread kommt noch) und zum anderen will der Nachwuchs ja auch "angelernt" werden.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bis dann, wir lesen uns.

 ++

PS.: Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007 (manche meinen auch 1984).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@Inte

Du meinst aber schon 2008 oder? Oder hast du dir da was mit gentoo gebastelt um 2007 nochmals durchlaufen zu lassen? Müsste ich glatt auch in mein Overlay packen und ausprobieren  :Mr. Green: 

@slick

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mein kleines Pony wird immer eine Möhre für dich beiseite legen!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mach es gut und viel Spass mit deinen neuen/anderen Verpflichtungen!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schachti

Lieber slick, auch von mir alles Gute - und glaub' mir, es wird nicht lange dauern, bis die Forumssucht zurückkehrt.   :Razz: 

----------

## Max Steel

Auch ich wünsche dir viel Glück im weiteren leben, und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, auch wenn wir uns nicht  so gekannt haben.

----------

## Inte

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @Inte
> 
> Du meinst aber schon 2008 oder? Oder hast du dir da was mit gentoo gebastelt um 2007 nochmals durchlaufen zu lassen? Müsste ich glatt auch in mein Overlay packen und ausprobieren 

 Ja ... nein ... versuch's  :Wink: 

@slick: Kannst Du nochmal die Mod-Keule für den Klugscheisser hier auspacken?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Inte wrote:*   

> (manche meinen auch 1984)

 

1984? War das nicht der Roman der eine Gesellschaft beschreibt die vergleichsweise wenig überwacht wurde? Hachja damals war alles besser  :Wink: 

@slick:

Hab eine gute Zeit, bleib anständig und tu nichts was ich nicht auch tun würde (du weißt schon, die Bunnyparties ...   :Mr. Green:  )

Man trifft sich im Leben immer zweimal also spätestens bis dann.

----------

## nikaya

*Eine Träne des Bedauerns rausdrück*

Hat Spass mit Dir gemacht,Slick.Alles hat aber mal ein Ende.Tschau und viel Vergnügen mit Deinem neuen Forendasein als Bodhisattva.

----------

## Earthwings

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich gebe hiermit meinen Abschied als Moderator bekannt und bitte um Aberkennung des Status (und Verleihung entsprechender Urkunden, Ehrenmedaillien, Sachpreise und Schlüsselübergabe der versprochenen Villa, die mit den Playmates )
> 
> Das macht Platz und sorgt für Klarheit. Ich behalte mir vor evt. zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt wiederzukehren, sofern man mich läßt, denn es war sehr schön mit euch hier und hat Spaß gemacht.

 

Danke für Deine Zeit und Hilfe beim Moderieren, meld Dich, wenn Du wieder mehr davon hast  :Smile: 

Bodhisattva ist eingerichtet; Sachpreise, Villa etc. bitte bei amne erfragen  :Razz: 

----------

## b3cks

Schade, aber so ist das halt - ein Kommen und Gehen, wie überall.*

Dir alles Gute, slick!

*Und du bist ja nicht ganz weg!

----------

## xraver

Tja, da ist er nun weg und der Thread [gelöst].

Auch ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spass - und lass mal was von dir lesen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> (und Verleihung entsprechender Urkunden, Ehrenmedaillien, Sachpreise und Schlüsselübergabe der versprochenen Villa, die mit den Playmates )

 

Was? Wie? Wo? Gib her  :Wink: 

Schade, dass du als Moderator aufhörst, aber da du uns als User und Gentooler hoffentlich treu bleiben wirst, ist das alles nicht so schlimm.

Ich hoffe, ich werde dich als "Nachfolger" würdig vertreten können.

Tobi

----------

## amne

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Danke für Deine Zeit und Hilfe beim Moderieren, meld Dich, wenn Du wieder mehr davon hast 
> 
> Bodhisattva ist eingerichtet; Sachpreise, Villa etc. bitte bei amne erfragen 

 

Alles bei mir Keller, komm doch mal rein. Nein, das hat nichts zu bedeuten dass da unten kein Licht brennt. Geh einfach mal voraus, ich komm dann gleich nach.

Geniess den Status des Erleuchteten.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> Alles bei mir Keller

 

Du hast doch gar keinen Keller  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich werde dich als "Nachfolger" würdig vertreten können.
> 
> 

 

[Verschwörungsmodus]

Lange schon plante Finswimmer slicks Absetzung...

[/Verschwörungsmodus]

 :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

[Verschwörungstheorie zerstör]

Wenn einer daran 'schuld' ist das Finswimmer jetzt Mod ist dann bin ich das da seine Nominierung auf mein Konto geht  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

[Verschwörungstheorie wiederaufbau] 

Aha, eine ganz grosse Verschwörung die selbst in den oberen Reihen unterstützt wird.

Armer slick, er ist wohl zuerst in amne´s Keller gegangen.

----------

